
Hobbyists can plant hidden spy chips on motherboards for $200 - fasthandle
https://www.techspot.com/news/82320-hobbyists-can-plant-hidden-spy-chips-motherboards-200.html
======
delfinom
Correlating this to the blooomberg supermicro drama makes me mad.

Yes, this was always possible, nobody ever denied that. But this doesn't have
anything to do with the claims by bloomberg. You could always tack on another
chip and start messing with hardware. Bloomberg's claims were of some magical
chip implanted automagically via a photo of a common mode choke.

Even the title makes me mad

>for $200

Bitch please, I could do it with a $5 ardiuno board and some time.

~~~
yial
The title is misleading. Their subheading is $190 in tools and a $2 chip.

